# New Leaf Town Layouts?



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 7, 2013)

In GameCube and City Folk (not totally sure on wild world) had special features you could have in your town like an extremely wide ramp, or a straight waterfall, or an island, etc. This shows the ones in CF:
http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/5247293/1/Town_Layout_Guide_3_The_guide_to_all_town_features_Rarity_ratings_have_been_updated_
No ones really talked about it, but does anyone know if you can have special features in your town, like the ones above? Town maps seem very different from previous animal crossing,with having the beach as the lower part of town, two sides of your town are surrounded by water, and the train tracts prevent you from having a waterfall at the north end of town. So far the only thing I have gotten are beaches that don't have ramps that connect to them.
So does anyone know of anymore special town feature in your town?


----------



## Torotix (Feb 7, 2013)

Well there is also the fact that a ramp can go straight down, or go down with a cliff to only one side..
I know that you can start with different coloured town halls/train stations, and the inside of the town hall can be slightly different to another in regards to things like the type of potted plant inside.

In the shopping mall area, the museum may be on the left or right side, and I think there is a pond on the left or right side too.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 7, 2013)

The whole map is not surround by water. Just the left or the right side is, it's random. Then whatever area has water on it, let's just say the left, then the left side of the mall will have the bench and the right side will have the museum. There isn't really a need to get much more customized considering you customize your town in the way you want.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 7, 2013)

I always thought the water on the left looked better, and the museum on the right matching up is something I like too.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 7, 2013)

Were you reading that right? I said two sides of the town were surrounded by water, not all of them.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 7, 2013)

I personally like towns with the water on the right side. Why? Because the animation of the water flowing just looks better going left to right. When your beach is on the left side the water appears to flow up hill.

But maybe some people like that effect?


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 8, 2013)

I hadn't noticed that Valerie, do you have a link to a video or something that shows it?


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

Valerie said:


> I personally like towns with the water on the right side. Why? Because the animation of the water flowing just looks better going left to right. When your beach is on the left side the water appears to flow up hill.
> 
> But maybe some people like that effect?


Yeah, I don't know exactly what you mean either. I also can't decide what I want my town layout to be when I get the game. One of the issues is what side I want the water on.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 8, 2013)

Here you go:





I couldn't show it in the video because the quality of my camera stinks... But this funky feature is present throughout my river, even in segments that run right to left, when there is a small bend in the river rather than looking like a mini waterfall (like it did when my town was an east coast town) the water appears to be flowing up the gradient.


----------



## SuperSpooky (Feb 8, 2013)

Woah how observant! Thanks for capturing on video


----------



## Valerie (Feb 8, 2013)

after posting this I realized that an east coast town might have the same effect if the river takes a turn and flows from top to bottom. It also appears that when a tiny bend occurs in the river with the bend going from top left to bottom right it makes the water appear to flow uphill in West coast and downhill in an east coast. Whereas if the bend goes top right to bottom left it is the opposite

It appears I just had the (bad) luck of having a town with a bottom to top river as well as all but one bend going top left to bottom right.

Overall, the first town layout I had was an east coast town and I marveled at how great the water animation was and therefore was a bit upset when my current town's water seemed to be flowing backward...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol yeah I was pretty sure it just depended on how the water was flowing. It will do that no matter where your beach is, it just depends on if your water is flowing, and it turns north. I see why you would think tht though, it would be pretty annoying.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for making the video! Something else for me to consider when I'm choosing my map! Thanks


----------

